# spca5xx with 2.6.14

## kmare

hi.. i just installed gentoo-sources 2.6.14. Trying to merge spca5xx i get the following error:

```
  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/spca5xx-20050701/work/spca5xx-20050701/drivers/usb/spcadecoder.o

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/spca5xx-20050701/work/spca5xx-20050701/drivers/usb/spcadecoder.h:5,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/spca5xx-20050701/work/spca5xx-20050701/drivers/usb/spcadecoder.c:35:

/var/tmp/portage/spca5xx-20050701/work/spca5xx-20050701/drivers/usb/spca5xx.h:23:5: warning: "LINUX_VERSION_CODE" is not defined

/var/tmp/portage/spca5xx-20050701/work/spca5xx-20050701/drivers/usb/spca5xx.h:23:26: warning: "KERNEL_VERSION" is not defined

/var/tmp/portage/spca5xx-20050701/work/spca5xx-20050701/drivers/usb/spca5xx.h:23:40: missing binary operator before token "("

/var/tmp/portage/spca5xx-20050701/work/spca5xx-20050701/drivers/usb/spca5xx.h:44:5: warning: "LINUX_VERSION_CODE" is not defined

/var/tmp/portage/spca5xx-20050701/work/spca5xx-20050701/drivers/usb/spca5xx.h:44:26: warning: "KERNEL_VERSION" is not defined

/var/tmp/portage/spca5xx-20050701/work/spca5xx-20050701/drivers/usb/spca5xx.h:44:40: missing binary operator before token "("

/var/tmp/portage/spca5xx-20050701/work/spca5xx-20050701/drivers/usb/spca5xx.h:51:27: linux/tqueue.h: No such file or directory

/var/tmp/portage/spca5xx-20050701/work/spca5xx-20050701/drivers/usb/spca5xx.h:54:5: warning: "LINUX_VERSION_CODE" is not defined

/var/tmp/portage/spca5xx-20050701/work/spca5xx-20050701/drivers/usb/spca5xx.h:54:27: warning: "KERNEL_VERSION" is not defined

/var/tmp/portage/spca5xx-20050701/work/spca5xx-20050701/drivers/usb/spca5xx.h:54:41: missing binary operator before token "("

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/spca5xx-20050701/work/spca5xx-20050701/drivers/usb/spcadecoder.h:5,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/spca5xx-20050701/work/spca5xx-20050701/drivers/usb/spcadecoder.c:35:

/var/tmp/portage/spca5xx-20050701/work/spca5xx-20050701/drivers/usb/spca5xx.h:455: error: field `task' has incomplete type

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/spca5xx-20050701/work/spca5xx-20050701/drivers/usb/spcadecoder.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/spca5xx-20050701/work/spca5xx-20050701/drivers/usb/spca5xx.c:763:

/var/tmp/portage/spca5xx-20050701/work/spca5xx-20050701/drivers/usb/mr97311.h: In function `pcam_start':

/var/tmp/portage/spca5xx-20050701/work/spca5xx-20050701/drivers/usb/mr97311.h:391: warning: ISO C90 forbids mixed declarations and code

make[1]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/spca5xx-20050701/work/spca5xx-20050701] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.14-gentoo'

make: *** [default] Error 2

```

with 2.6.13 worked just fine...

----------

## kmare

ok.. i fixed it. I made an ebuild for the latest version spca5xx-20051001 and i had to add the following line to the ./spca5xx-20050701/drivers/usb/spca5xx.h file:

```
#include <linux/version.h>
```

didn't test with the versions in portage but it should work just fine with them as well.

----------

## restlekak

can you post the ebuild here please?

i have limited knowledge about ebuilding  :Smile:  so don't wanna break the driver..

thanx

----------

## kmare

try installing the newer version from http://mxhaard.free.fr/download.html it should work now without patching. It's not in portage yet but i'll try to make an ebuild later for use in your overlay.. although it's not that hard if you wanna try yourself..

----------

## p0lden

Hi.

I managed to compile the 20051105-version just now.

This is how:

```

cp /usr/portage/media-video/spca5xx/spca5xx-20050701.ebuild /usr/portage/media-video/spca5xx/spca5xx-20051105.ebuild

ebuild /usr/portage/media-video/spca5xx/spca5xx-20051105.ebuild digest

emerge /usr/portage/media-video/spca5xx/spca5xx-20051105.ebuild

```

If it works is another thing, compiles atleast, as my kernel doesnt have V4L atm I havent testet yet. Going to recompile kernel now.

----------

## thomasvk

Should this be done with an overlay or something? Or at least file a bug report about it so it can be in portage?

--

It's really creepy... just downloaded the sources to some folder, did your trick and then wanted to copy the sources to /usr/portage/distfiles and it was there already.  :Surprised: 

----------

## azote

 *p0lden wrote:*   

> Hi.
> 
> I managed to compile the 20051105-version just now.
> 
> This is how:
> ...

 

thanks that worked!

----------

## CoffeeNow

Yes I was having the same problem.

Many thanks for those instructions.

----------

## Ateo

Just a note.. USE OVERLAY for this else portage will try to downgrade next time you world it....

FYI..

----------

## magoscuro

That's solve the problem for me also

thank you!

----------

